# Last week of 2012, Everglades interior



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow............... a couple friends were running across coot bay one day and a pompano jumped into the boat while at WOT. So I knew they existed in there. But never thought permit would be up in there....Two friends of mine have caught multiple permit on artificial on snake bight. And another just got one a few weeks ago on Murray. 

Hell of a report as always, capt!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks, can't claim that pomps are regular visitors to the interior since we usually find them around river mouths on the coast, or entrances to Oyster or Whitewater.... What I can say for sure is that whenever we do get a pomp it's a good sized (around three pounds) fish. Permit are completely different since we never catch any bigger than about three pounds inside... We do run into the occasional horse permit in the 30+ range along the coast but only see what nailed that jig when it's at the boat... The shallow wrecks offshore of the 'Glades are a different deal entirely since you can find big fish by the hundreds on a given wreck during summer.....


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice report the neat thing about Flamingo is anything can be anywhere and you can really get a surprise I got a cobia in coot bay blew me away. Thanks


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

wow, i have never seem a perm up on the inside. really cool.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report Bob!


----------

